# RC plane(I dont know where this goes)



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have just crashed my hobbyzone supercub and was wondering if anyone has one that could tell me where the wires go. I called the local hobby shop and they wouldnt take one out of the box. thanks for reading.

moderators, If you could help me by putting this in the right place it would help me greatly.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

What wires are you refering to? I have 8 R/C planes so I know alot about them and could figure it out for ya I just need more details THanks!!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here's a link to the manual. Hope it helps.

http://www.hobbyzone.com/documents/HBZ7100-manual.pdf

Good luck!

John


----------

